# Final Destination 2



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Just got back from watching this at the cinema. Compared to the first movie (which was very good anyway) this is much better....
Good mix of original story line, shocking and surprising scenes and black humour. 
Go watch it! You will not be disappointed! It will help if you have seen the first one though.

http://www.deathiscoming.com/

http://www.apple.com/trailers/newline/final_destination_2/

Anyone else seen it?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

no - but how can they have a final destination 2 - did they not reach it the first time??


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

much like The Neverending Story.

How did that end again?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS - agree - good film


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

Agreed Stu!!! I was a bit pissed which helps, but I've never laughed so hard in my life. My missus was disgusted with me, but I had to restrain myself from aplauding each new ingenious and tricky death.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Agreed Stu!!! I was a bit pissed which helps, but I've never laughed so hard in my life. My missus was disgusted with me, but I had to restrain myself from aplauding each new ingenious and tricky death.


Indeed.....Quote: "Go and check on that barbecue Tim.." ;D


----------

